# Pasta made out of Shrimp! No Carbs!



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Feb 12, 2005)

The noodles at New York's avant-garde WD-50 restaurant certainly look delectable enough. Just don't try carb-loading with them.

Served on a smear of smoked yogurt, they are, in fact, made almost entirely from shrimp, not a grain of flour in the mix. It's the latest innovation from chef Wylie Dufresne, who at 34 has made a name for himself among the culinary elite as a kitchen master who's willing to employ more than a dash of food science to create his dishes.


 http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/6915287/


----------



## kleenex (Feb 12, 2005)

Not a bad idea.


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Feb 12, 2005)

i think they have this already in asia for awhile its just that they don't get any media there lol.


----------



## Darkstream (Feb 12, 2005)

FINE.

IF you can take the cholesterol.

But do not think they are "HEALTHY".

If you have heart problems , or are overweight , you may think it advisable to avoid them BIG TIME.

It all depends on what YOUR disease is.

BUT, if you do not have a disease, then you can fool around.

Have fun!


----------



## marmalady (Feb 12, 2005)

Forget the pasta - ???? smoked yogurt??????


----------



## DampCharcoal (Feb 12, 2005)

LOL! That one jumped out at me too, Marm!


----------



## luvs (Feb 13, 2005)

i had to puzzle over the smoked yogurt thing and re-read the sentence before i just shrugged and decided not to try and figure it out. low-carbers will probably love 'em, and those watching calorie intake can indulge. awesome innovation.
now.... what do they TASTE like?


----------



## htc (Feb 14, 2005)

I wonder if this is a similar concept to what I see the Iron Chef Morimoto do on TV. He usually uses some sort of fish and puts it in a pastry bag and then pipes it into boiling water...


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Feb 18, 2005)

I wonder how it tastes.  :roll:


----------

